# Kumusta na



## Reflections

Please help me in understanding these:
 1. ku musta na kita iyan
2. way pakaw baks nakavcstion


----------



## latchiloya

Once again, hello Reflections!

_1. __'*'ku musta na kita iyan''*__

kumusta na kita _can be translated as _how are we.
_

As for *iyan *this might be the name or the subject to which the _kumusta na_ is addressed. That, it could be a person's name which is *Ian*, just written orthographically and the first syllable is only pronounced as long E.
It could be a demonstrative pronoun which means _that _to which I do not agree to sound natural.
Or else this would be the word _ayhan._

2. *way pakaw baks nakavcstion*

Waay pa ikaw [baks] naka-bakasyon
Hindi ka pa [baks] nakapag-bakasyon (In Tagalog)
Have you not been in a vacation? (In English)

the element _baks _is excluded for I am not so sure of the text. If it is a proper noun it would turn out like this:

Have you not been in a vacation, Baks?

I am not so sure if I answered your concern for I am not pretty sure of your last question.
I would appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Reflections

Yes, the translation that you provided, I think makes sense thanks again.


----------



## DotterKat

latchiloya said:


> _'*'ku musta na kita iyan''*__
> 
> kumusta na kita _can be translated as _how are we._


Granted that the text is very faulty, you still probably meant to write "how are _you" _(_how are we_ would be kumusta_ tayo_).

In any case, my suggestion is that _ku musta na kita iyan _can be straightened out to _kumusta na kita diyan_ and then finally corrected to something like:

Kinakamusta lang kita _diyan/dyan_ (roughly, Just saying hello/ Just trying to find out how you're doing _over there_).

As for _way pakaw baks nakavcstion_, the text is too idiosyncratic. My best take on it is that _baks_ is a typographical error that was never corrected (baks for bakasyon). I do agree that the sentence would translate to something like: 

You still don't have a vacation? or You still haven't been on a vacation?


----------

